# Using ETHYL MALTOL Correctly



## rogue zombie (10/2/16)

So I have been obsessingly trying to "fix" the Adirondack Algonquin recipe:

TFA Acai - 15%
TFA Lychee - 5%
TFA Plum - 8%
Ethyl Maltol - 3%

As you can see, the original recipe is just too much flavour for subohming - I meam 15% of anything TFA is likely to be way too much. AND we know this recipe was designed for cartos and such in the old days 

I read in the thread that someone divided the recipe by 3 and that it rocks.

I have had terrible muting with Ethyl Maltol so I ignored that part, but divided the rest by 3 and whipped it up at 0mg:

TFA Acai 5%
TFA Lychee (rounded it off) 2%
TFA Plum (rounded it off) 3%

Now, we know fruits, especially at low % require little to no steeping. I left it over night anyway.

Tasted today, and found that the Acai is a strange beast. It actually has a chocolate note amongst the tart berry taste. It was too much though. Helluva interesting, but too much.

I tried lowering the percentage in a few 5ml batches... still, weird. The Acai was just too pungent.

So I looked at the original recipe, thinking it was a popular commercial juice. so how can I be going wrong. Aaah... the Ethyl Maltol.

I decided dividing the Ethyl Maltol to suit the "subohm friendly" recipe by three, as I did with the rest, and whipped up a batch.

Magic! 

Ethyl Maltol is described as a sweetener, but as I have seen the pros say, it can smoothen rough edges out. All the Acai needed, was some of the sharper, more pungent notes softened a tad... and its now a really nice, still unusual, flavour.

I basically used 1 EM drop per 5mls. 

So... if you have a juice that is great beneath the surface, with just a few rough edges - try a few drops of Ethyl Maltol. Don't think of its as a regular Sweetener, but a smoothener (only when necessary). I'm not exactly going to stick it in every juice I make, but if something is just a little off, that's exactly where it could work.

Keep in mind, it fixed my juice by muting certain bits, so it is still possible to mute a juice with it. But used correctly, it can really work magic.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Informative 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Andre (10/2/16)

Of course I had to go and look what "Acai" is. A berry growing on a Palm tree. Taste described below. Now my mouth is watering!

_Most people describe the flavor of the acai berry as being a cross between a rich blackberry or raspberry and a piece of dark chocolate. Most say the chocolate flavor is more of an aftertaste that hits after chewing the berry for a few seconds.

This chocolate flavor may be in part because of the polyphenols, which are present in both the acai berry and the cocoa bean. Other common words used to depict the berry's taste are:_

_Rich_
_Grainy_
_Tropical_
_Refreshing_
_Bitter_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 6


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/16)

Andre said:


> Of course I had to go and look what "Acai" is. A berry growing on a Palm tree. Taste described below. Now my mouth is watering!
> 
> _Most people describe the flavor of the acai berry as being a cross between a rich blackberry or raspberry and a piece of dark chocolate. Most say the chocolate flavor is more of an aftertaste that hits after chewing the berry for a few seconds.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the craziest description? "Bitter and refreshing" describing the same thing :0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Isn't that the craziest description? "Bitter and refreshing" describing the same thing :0


Not for me. I love a bit of refreshing bitter in a juice. Found just a tad of bitter in 5P Symmetry6 - presumably from the rhubarb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/16)

Andre said:


> Not for me. I love a bit of refreshing bitter in a juice. Found just a tad of bitter in 5P Symmetry6 - presumably from the rhubarb.


Oh really. Nice.

I've never tasted Rhubarb. I will though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/2/16)

This sounds delicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/16)

Alex said:


> This sounds delicious.


I think its amazing. But it's very different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (10/2/16)

Andre said:


> Not for me. I love a bit of refreshing bitter in a juice. Found just a tad of bitter in 5P Symmetry6 - presumably from the rhubarb.



There are some really nice Italian sodas that fit the profile as well 
Must try vaping some sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/16)

method1 said:


> There are some really nice Italian sodas that fit the profile as well
> Must try vaping some sometime


And share with friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/2/16)

Andre said:


> _Most people describe the flavor of the acai berry as being a cross between a rich blackberry or raspberry and a piece of dark chocolate. Most say the chocolate flavor is more of an aftertaste that hits after chewing the berry for a few seconds.
> 
> This chocolate flavor may be in part because of the polyphenols, which are present in both the acai berry and the cocoa bean. Other common words used to depict the berry's taste are:_
> 
> ...





rogue zombie said:


> Tasted today, and found that the Acai is a strange beast. It actually has a chocolate note amongst the tart berry taste. It was too much though. Helluva interesting, but too much.
> 
> I tried lowering the percentage in a few 5ml batches... still, weird. The Acai was just too pungent.
> 
> .


From the info above, i would be very curious to try the 'un softened' version... might not be every persons cup of tea but to me it sounds really nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> From the info above, i would be very curious to try the 'un softened' version... might not be every persons cup of tea but to me it sounds really nice.



I would imagine some would like the more bold version.

I personally prefer softer flavoring. I always cut down recipes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I would imagine some would like the more bold version.
> 
> I personally prefer softer flavoring. I always cut down recipes.


Bolder flavors work well with us beginners. A palate takes a while to develop also remember that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bolder flavors work well with us beginners. A palate takes a while to develop also remember that


Oh yes of coarse


----------

